# Pelham Blue Gibson Les Paul Classic - $1699 - L&M Gear Hunter



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Gear Hunter | Gibson - Les Paul Classic


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I already own one. Otherwise, you guys wouldn't even be hearing about this.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I saw this too. Its definitely a nice price.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Don't forget the 13% Ontario tax, takes it to $1919.87 out the door.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Larry said:


> Don't forget the 13% Ontario tax, takes it to $1919.87 out the door.


Still a pretty good deal, you see them on Kijiji in the $2200-$2500 range.

This one has some minor blemishes and the knobs have been changed ( should have witch hat reflectors, but it’s still a good deal IMHO.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

If it's been sitting this long there's probably a reason. I know the L&M around the corner from me had an ES-339 that was brand new (never owned) but had been heavily discounted after sitting on their wall for about 4 years. I had GAS for one so I went in and checked it out. It was an AWESOME deal but within 60 seconds of it being in my hands I knew exactly why it was still unsold. I walked away from it. Total dog.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've owned three of these. None were dogs, but they were all subtly different. All very heavy, but they're one of the best guitars Gibson has put out in the last 5 years. Anyone looking for a P90 Gibson would have to spend A LOT more money to get anything better. I sold two of mine here for $1700 and $1800 I think but it was a while ago. My goldtop went on Kijiji last April for $2400 and sold in five minutes.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> My goldtop went on Kijiji last April for $2400 and sold in five minutes.


And Pelham Blue is 100 times cooler than a Goldtop. I will fight anyone who says otherwise. 👊


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I had a Pelham Blue one like this and traded it in February. It was a great guitar, if it had a 50’s profile neck it would have been perfect for me.

This one is really tempting me, but I have a One in, one out rule at the moment, and I don’t want to sell anything lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Funny story about mine…
Came home from work about 9:30 last night and my son was in a not-quite panic. 

“Dad, next to the fretboard, is your Pelham Blue Les Paul supposed to have a hole in it?!?”. As I was starting to head downstairs, he said “I was playing the drums and I saw a hole drilled in the top, right where the neck joins the body!”

That’s when I realized he was talking about the hole for the pickguard screw. Lol


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Three words I never want to hear from my kids…drill, hole, guitar! Lol 

Glad it was nothing!


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Wondering whats the weight on those ?


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Joebob said:


> Wondering whats the weight on those ?


They are not weight relieved, I don’t recall the the exact weight of mine was, but I like them heavy, and it felt right to me.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Joebob said:


> Wondering whats the weight on those ?


I think mine is a bit over 9.5 lbs.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Joebob said:


> Wondering whats the weight on those ?


Two of mine were 9 lb 13 oz, the third was 10 lb 1 oz.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Parabola said:


> Still a pretty good deal, you see them on Kijiji in the $2200-$2500 range.
> 
> This one has some minor blemishes and the knobs have been changed ( should have witch hat reflectors, but it’s still a good deal IMHO.


For me, that colour is a Total Turn off, regardless of a good deal.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Larry said:


> For me, that colour is a Total Turn off, regardless of a good deal.


Well, I warned you!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Parabola said:


> Still a pretty good deal, you see them on Kijiji in the $2200-$2500 range.
> 
> This one has some minor blemishes and the knobs have been changed ( should have witch hat reflectors, but it’s still a good deal IMHO.


Mine all had speed knobs.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's gone. Anybody here?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Mine all had speed knobs.


Mine also came with black speed knobs and I cracked the Gibson box myself.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I guess the previous owner must have changed the knobs on mine then, it also had locking Grover, although I didn’t think those were stock.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Parabola said:


> I guess the previous owner must have changed the knobs on mine then, it also had locking Grover, although I didn’t think those were stock.


Lockers are not stock either.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Damn it, maybe I should have kept it lol


----------



## booj (Oct 24, 2021)

I was actually in the store when the guy brought this guitar in. He was not happy with what they were offering, obviously. I hung around for a while and then I waited another 20 minutes in the parking lot hoping he decided not to sell to them so I could make him a fair offer but unfortunately he came out empty handed.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

booj said:


> I was actually in the store when the guy brought this guitar in. He was not happy with what they were offering, obviously. I hung around for a while and then I waited another 20 minutes in the parking lot hoping he decided not to sell to them so I could make him a fair offer but unfortunately he came out empty handed.


I think I need to start hanging out in LM parking lots for opportunities like this! Lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Parabola said:


> I think I need to start hanging out in LM parking lots for opportunities like this! Lol


Did that once and scored a cheap Blues Junior.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> And Pelham Blue is 100 times cooler than a Goldtop. I will fight anyone who says otherwise. 👊


I mean, everyone is entitled to their opinion, even when they’re wrong


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

booj said:


> I was actually in the store when the guy brought this guitar in. He was not happy with what they were offering, obviously. I hung around for a while and then I waited another 20 minutes in the parking lot hoping he decided not to sell to them so I could make him a fair offer but unfortunately he came out empty handed.


Hey! That's my tactic.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Parabola said:


> I think I need to start hanging out in LM parking lots for opportunities like this! Lol


I've scored some amazing deals in L&M parking lots, especially from people looking to sell to them for cash.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Never realized there was another kind of lot lizard.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Some good deals to be had on gearhunter.
You just have to keep looking .

I picked up a Siena burst 2010 American strat that was in one of the Quebec stores and had it shipped to kanata
Needed the switch tip and had some black marker on
The pickguard.

kanata store replaced the tip and did a full setup on it with new strings for free .

The black marker came off easy with cleaner .. can you say score ..
Guitar is beautiful and plays the same.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Larry said:


> Don't forget the 13% Ontario tax, takes it to $1919.87 out the door.


Only $1783.95 in Alberta  I feel for you guys. 

I always wanted an LP that colour.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

My Pelham LP Classic is one of only 2 Gibsons I own that I bought new so I'm unlikely to ever sell it anytime soon just because I'd have to take a pretty big hit on it.


----------

